# gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4 stable?

## aZZe

Ich habe heute gesehen, dass obiger kernel stable gemarked wurde. Jetzt wundere ich mich nur ein wenig. Ist alsa nicht immer noch broken in dieser kernel Reihe? Oder ist das in r4 behoben worden?

----------

## ian!

Bei mir will X nicht mehr seit .11.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## aZZe

Echt! Ich mein das ist doch echt der besch.... kernel seit langem. Wie kann das sein, dass sowas stable gemarked wird? *nichtversteh*

----------

## platinumviper

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Ist alsa nicht immer noch broken in dieser kernel Reihe?

 

ALSA ist überhaupt erst seit 2.6.0 im Kernel und läuft auch einwandfrei. Probier mal 'nen ungepatchten Kernel. Hier läuft 2.6.11.4 auf mehreren Rechnern völlig stabil.

platinumviper

----------

## boris64

ich kann mich dem nur anschliessen.

development-sources-2.6.11{.2,.3,.4} laufen wie eine glatte 1,

um längen besser als die 2.9/10er reihe.

auch probleme mit x (v6.8.2-r1) und nvidia (v7x.xx) sind hier nicht vorhanden.

----------

## toralf

linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 läuft super, sogar das Touchpad läuft nun mit Hardware Tapping, die dev-kernels linux-2.6.11.x waren auch stabil und gut

----------

## Neo_0815

Läuft alles 1a bei mir.

MfG

----------

## amne

Das Problem bei Alsa war glaub ich nur eine Kleinigkeit im Mixer, irgendwas hab ich da gelesen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich habe auch Probleme damit gehabt.

1. Meine Alsa Einstellungen waren alle kaputt und musste alles neu einrichten. Beim Neustart mit dem 2.6.10 Kernel musste ich es ebenfalls tun.

2. emerge nvidia-kernel schlägt fehl mit

```

 cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -ffreestanding -O2

  -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=i686  -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default   -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -MD   -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=6629  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK   -DNVCPU_X86      -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_DISABLE_DEVICE_PRESENT -DNV_CLASS_SIMPLE_CREATE_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT  -DMODULE -DKBUILD_BASENAME=os_agp -DKBUILD_MODNAME=nvidia -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: error: parse error before '*' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `drm_agp_p'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernInitAGP':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:76: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:85: error: request for member `acquire' in something

not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:88: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:113: error: request for member `copy_info' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:173: error: request for member `enable' in something

not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:185: error: request for member `release' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:186: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernTeardownAGP':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:216: error: request for member `release' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:218: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernAllocAGPPages':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:265: error: request for member `allocate_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:273: error: request for member `bind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:290: error: request for member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:305: error: request for member `free_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernMapAGPPages':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:345: error: request for member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernFreeAGPPages':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:444: error: request for member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:445: error: request for member `free_memory' in something not a structure or union

```

ob das am kernel oder am nvidia Treiber liegt, weiß ich nicht, hab noch nicht unter bugs.gentoo.org nachgeschaut.

----------

## sirro

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ob das am kernel oder am nvidia Treiber liegt, weiß ich nicht, hab noch nicht unter bugs.gentoo.org nachgeschaut.

 

Nachdem ich seit ca. einem Jahr nochmal den nvidia-treiber installieren wollte bin ich genau auf das gleiche Problem gestossen. Bei bugs.g.o hab ich sogar einen Patch fuer die mm-sources gefunden, der das Problem loesen sollte. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit das zu probieren. Erfolgsmeldungen wuerde ich gerne lesen  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   ob das am kernel oder am nvidia Treiber liegt, weiß ich nicht, hab noch nicht unter bugs.gentoo.org nachgeschaut. 
> 
> Nachdem ich seit ca. einem Jahr nochmal den nvidia-treiber installieren wollte bin ich genau auf das gleiche Problem gestossen. Bei bugs.g.o hab ich sogar einen Patch fuer die mm-sources gefunden, der das Problem loesen sollte. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit das zu probieren. Erfolgsmeldungen wuerde ich gerne lesen 

 

Ich suche grad den Bug Eintrag, aber ich finde nichts passendes, was diesen Fehler enthält. Wo hast du das Bug Report gefunden? Weil sonst tue ich eins.

----------

## sirro

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich suche grad den Bug Eintrag, aber ich finde nichts passendes, was diesen Fehler enthält. Wo hast du das Bug Report gefunden? Weil sonst tue ich eins.

 

Sorry, war zwar ein Fehler in der gleichen Datei und in den gleichen Funktionen, aber irgendwie doch anders :-/

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78221

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Ich suche grad den Bug Eintrag, aber ich finde nichts passendes, was diesen Fehler enthält. Wo hast du das Bug Report gefunden? Weil sonst tue ich eins. 
> 
> Sorry, war zwar ein Fehler in der gleichen Datei und in den gleichen Funktionen, aber irgendwie doch anders :-/
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78221

 

ja, ganz anders.

----------

## reptile

läuft bei mir sauber mit stable xorg und ~ati-drivers-8.10.19.

hab alsa-driver extra gemerget.

----------

## tgurr

Kann es sein, dass man den aktuellen ~testing NVidia Treiber braucht damit es mit dem X unter .11 klappt?

----------

## sirro

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass man den aktuellen ~testing NVidia Treiber braucht damit es mit dem X unter .11 klappt?

 

guter Tipp. Klappt, vielen Dank. Jetzt kann ich es nochmal mit dem nvidia-Treiber und 1600x1200 probieren  :Wink: 

----------

## pir187

@Psy': ja, nach dem Update auf 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 hat der nvidia-kernel 66.x nicht mehr gefunzt.

mit dem aktuellen unstable (77.x) läuft wieder alles wie zuvor! zum glück habe ich das teil testweise einmal emergt  :Laughing: 

ceuch, pir187

----------

## ian!

Bei mir läuft nun auch alles wunderbar. Klarer Fall von PEBCAK gewesen.  :Wink: 

----------

## tobo

bombe wie immer....

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Bei mir läuft nun auch alles wunderbar. Klarer Fall von PEBCAK gewesen. 

 

ja, bei mir auch, auch ein Fall von PEBCAK (echt lustig, was das bedeutet  :Laughing:  )

----------

## WFlyer

hatte auch ein prob mit den sound , hab es nicht zum laufen gekriegt jedenfals unter kde also dachte ich mir ok mach ich mal den guten alten mp3blaster drauf komischer weise nach ermergen von mp3blaster bzw habe es einmal gestartet (und auch keinen ton rausgekriegt ,aber nachdem ich es nochmals gestartet habe )funktionierte alles wieder wunderbar ich habe nichts verstelt oder sonst was ich habe auch keine ahnung wieso warum weshalb jedenfals geht alsa wieder perfekt ,allerdings würde ich doch gerne wissen wieso ?????????????? (ich habe alle configs nachgeschaut alles wie voher ) ich versteh das nicht so wirklich?????

----------

## warhawk

 *toralf wrote:*   

> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 läuft super, sogar das Touchpad läuft nun mit Hardware Tapping, die dev-kernels linux-2.6.11.x waren auch stabil und gut

 

der 2.6.11-r4 gefällt mit auch dem laptop überhaupt nicht. ich weiss ja nicht, was da geändert wurde, aber mein touchpad reagiert mit diesem kernel sehr "ruckelig", dh. der mauszeiger springt immer kleine stückchen. mit dem 2.6.10 hab ich das prob nicht.

----------

## 76062563

Bei mir funktioniert der stable nvidia-kernel auch nicht, kann man da was machen ausser

a) alten kernel verwenden

b) kein nvidia-kernel benutzen

c) unstable version vom nvidia-kernel verwenden

Momentan habe ich mich für a) antschieden, allerdings ist das keine wirklich gute Lösung.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Bei mir funktioniert der stable nvidia-kernel auch nicht, kann man da was machen ausser
> 
> a) alten kernel verwenden
> 
> b) kein nvidia-kernel benutzen
> ...

 

testing nvidia kernel. Siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85802 hab gestern das Report gemacht

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> c) unstable version vom nvidia-kernel verwenden

 

ja bei aller liebe, warum benutzt ihr nicht alle einfach die neueste

(ja, unstable in gentoo, standard bei nvidia) version von nvidia? 

damit sollte es keine probleme geben.

ihr benutzt einen kernel vom letzten wochenende und erwartet, dass

der nvidia-treiber, der mehrere monate alt ist, besser funktioniert

als der von letzter woche? die logik verstehe leider ich nicht.

----------

## Lenz

Ich verwende nitro-2.6.11-r1 und nvidia 1.0.7167-r1 läuft ohne Probleme.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   c) unstable version vom nvidia-kernel verwenden 
> 
> ja bei aller liebe, warum benutzt ihr nicht alle einfach die neueste
> 
> (ja, unstable in gentoo, standard bei nvidia) version von nvidia? 
> ...

 

das leigt eher daran, dass ich den Gentoo Entiwcklern traue und wenn sie mir die nvidia-kernel auf testing setzen und gentoo-de-sources-2.6.11 auf stable setzen, dann glaube ich auch daran, dass sie davor getestet hatten und dass es funktioniert. Aber  errare humanum est.

----------

## jamapii

 *warhawk wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 läuft super, sogar das Touchpad läuft nun mit Hardware Tapping, die dev-kernels linux-2.6.11.x waren auch stabil und gut 
> 
> der 2.6.11-r4 gefällt mit auch dem laptop überhaupt nicht. ich weiss ja nicht, was da geändert wurde, aber mein touchpad reagiert mit diesem kernel sehr "ruckelig", dh. der mauszeiger springt immer kleine stückchen. mit dem 2.6.10 hab ich das prob nicht.

 

Letzteres kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe einen Dell Latitude D800. Bis <=2.6.10 lief das Touchpad exakt wie unter Windows, in 2.6.11 "springt der Mauszeiger kleine Stückchen" und "Tap" ist jetzt Doppelclick statt Einfach-Click.

Sonst bisher keine Probleme (bin wieder in 2.6.10).

----------

## Louisdor

linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 läuft bei  mir auch super, mit Sound. (Alsa)

Nur nvidia will nicht. Egal welche Version ich da nehme.

Sobald ich nvidia bei Driver in der xorg.conf rein nehme und als user X starte geht nix mehr.

Nur noch ein Klick mit dem Kugelschreiber auf den Resetknopf.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 läuft bei  mir auch super, mit Sound. (Alsa)
> 
> Nur nvidia will nicht. Egal welche Version ich da nehme.
> 
> Sobald ich nvidia bei Driver in der xorg.conf rein nehme und als user X starte geht nix mehr.
> ...

 

siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85802

ein nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel muss du mit der neusten oder mit einer Version niedriger kompilieren.

----------

## Louisdor

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ein nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel muss du mit der neusten oder mit einer Version niedriger kompilieren.

 Merci, ich hab den Link zu der Bug-Meldung schon gelesen von Dir.

Jedoch habe ich gestern alle möglichen Kombinationen von xorg-x11 mit nvidia-glx/nvidia-kernel probiert.

Keine Kombination hat funktioniert.

Ich habe es dann erst mal sein gelassen und mit nv weiter gemacht.

Ich spiele mit meinem Rechner sowieso nicht, daher merke ich es nicht wirklich.

Auch ein X -configure brachte keine Änderung, ausser dass es etwas "verwischt" aussah, als X dann mal ging.

Im Moment habe ich keine Zeit da weiter zu probieren ... vielleicht zu den Feiertagen!?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## XMath

Namd,

um mich hier auch mal einzumischen  :Embarassed: 

```
Black_Tux root # uname -r

2.6.11-gentoo-r4

Black_Tux root # emerge -s nvidia-kernel

Searching...

[ Results for search key : nvidia-kernel ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.7167-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7167-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 17,711 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

Black_Tux root # emerge -s nvidia-glx

Searching...

[ Results for search key : nvidia-glx ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.7167-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7167-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 17,711 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:     NVIDIA

Black_Tux root #

```

Null Problemo, mal abgesehen von einer, anfangs, blamablen Gl-Permformanz.

----------

## aZZe

Also das ist doch echt lustig. Bei den einen funktioniert X bei den anderen nicht, bei den einen funktioniert alsa bei anderen wiederum nicht. Jaja.... Komischerweise macht X bei mir überhaupt keine Probleme. Dafür aber alsa! Es gibt absolut keinen Ton von sich. Alle Mixer sind aktiviert und auf volle Pulle. Einer noch ne Idee?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Also das ist doch echt lustig.

 

ist es nicht. nvidia geht mit den jetztigen stable nvidia-{kernel,glx} nicht, sondern entweder mit einer Version runter oder eine Version höher (testing).

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Dafür aber alsa! Es gibt absolut keinen Ton von sich. Alle Mixer sind aktiviert und auf volle Pulle. Einer noch ne Idee?

 

vielleicht vergessen deine Soundkarte in Kernel zu wählen, oder ALSA nicht im kernel gewählt?

----------

## aZZe

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vielleicht vergessen deine Soundkarte in Kernel zu wählen, oder ALSA nicht im kernel gewählt?

 

Ja nee das auf jeden Fall schon! Deswegen wunderts mich ja.

----------

## Louisdor

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Also das ist doch echt lustig. Bei den einen funktioniert X ....

 Ja, bei mir!  :Sad:  Aber eben nur mit nv sonst nicht!

Aber ALSA geht ohne Probleme, da musste ich gar nichts machen.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ist es nicht. nvidia geht mit den jetztigen stable nvidia-{kernel,glx} nicht, sondern entweder mit einer Version runter oder eine Version höher (testing).

 Bei mir geht es mit 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 nicht, egal ob ich 1.0.6629-r1 oder 1.0.7167-r1 nehme.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Kev111

@NovaleX

Hast du sowohl bei media-video/nvidia-kernel als auch bei media-video/nvidia-glx version 1.0.7167-r1?

Bei mir funzt es mit diesen Versionen ohne Probleme, zuerst hab ich nur von nvidia-kernel die aktuelle, testing, Version genommen, da ging es nicht. Erst als ich auch nvidia-glx in die package.keywords eingetragen habe und mein System geupdatet hatte, sprich nvidia-glx auch version 1.0.7167-r1 war, lief xorg mit den nvidia treibern.

Ich verwende den Kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4.

Gruß,

Kevin

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> @NovaleX
> 
> Hast du sowohl bei media-video/nvidia-kernel als auch bei media-video/nvidia-glx version 1.0.7167-r1?
> 
> Bei mir funzt es mit diesen Versionen ohne Probleme, zuerst hab ich nur von nvidia-kernel die aktuelle, testing, Version genommen, da ging es nicht. Erst als ich auch nvidia-glx in die package.keywords eingetragen habe und mein System geupdatet hatte, sprich nvidia-glx auch version 1.0.7167-r1 war, lief xorg mit den nvidia treibern.
> ...

 

Ja, genau, mir ist das gleiche passiert. nvidia-glx muss auch die selbe Version wie nvidia-kernel haben, sonst geht da gar nichts. Siehe im Bug report, da steht alles.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> @NovaleX
> 
> Hast du sowohl bei media-video/nvidia-kernel als auch bei media-video/nvidia-glx version 1.0.7167-r1?

 

```
*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7167-r1

      Unstable version:         1.0.7167-r1

      Use Flags (stable):       -

      Size of downloaded files: 16,116 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7167-r1

      Unstable version:         1.0.7167-r1

      Use Flags (stable):       -multilib 

      Size of downloaded files: 16,116 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:     NVIDIA
```

```
root@gentoo: ~ # uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 #2 Tue Mar 29 09:53:13 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

root@gentoo: ~ #
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Kev111

sehr komisch, bei mir sieht das Ganze folgendermaßen aus:

```
*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.7167-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7167-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 17,711 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.7167-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7167-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 17,711 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

```

----------

## aZZe

Hallo nochmal!

Habe jetzt mal in der Zwischenzeit mehere 2.6.11er kernel ausprobiert unter anderem auch die vanilla-sources-2.6.11.11 aber auch hier kein Sound mit einem Centrino Notebook. Wie gesagt bis gentoo-sources-2.6.10-r6 alles kein Problem. Es scheint hier wirklich an dem Modul für die Intel Soundkarte zu liegen. In einem anderen System läuft 2.6.11 ohne Probleme nur befindet sich da auch eine Terratec Soundkarte drin. Gibts diesbezüglich eigentlich schon einen Bug Report? Sehr komisch finde ich das schon. Wenn noch einer von euch eine Idee hat gerne her damit.

----------

## NightDragon

Ich habe hier gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11 am laufen -. völlig problemlos.

Ebenfalls die Intel-Soundmodule am Notbook.

----------

## TilianGemini

Hmm... ich habe auch die 2.6.11-r11 am laufen aber bei mir funzt auch nur der "nv" treiber und nicht wenn ich "nvidia" in der xorg stehen hab...

----------

## aZZe

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Ich habe hier gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11 am laufen -. völlig problemlos.
> 
> Ebenfalls die Intel-Soundmodule am Notbook.

 

Das gibts doch gar nicht. Centrino ist doch gleich Centrino sprich Intel Soundkarte = Intel Soundkarte. Das verwundert mich jetzt schon.

----------

## TheCurse

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch das Problem mit dem Capture-Device im Alsamixer. Das muss nämlich ausgestellt sein, damit sound kommt.

----------

## Louisdor

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> Hmm... ich habe auch die 2.6.11-r11 am laufen aber bei mir funzt auch nur der "nv" treiber und nicht wenn ich "nvidia" in der xorg stehen hab...

 Der funktioniert bei mir schon seit 2.6.10-xx nicht mehr!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## deejay

ich habe den auch laufen ... und der nvidia Treiber läuft ohne Probleme  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *deejay wrote:*   

> ich habe den auch laufen ... und der nvidia Treiber läuft ohne Probleme 

 Die Kombination von 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 und nvidia-kernel/glx-1.0.6629-rx war bei mir die letzte die mit nvidia als Driver in der xorg.conf lief.

Jetzt habe ich den Treiber direkt von der nVidia-Download Seite per Installer laufen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## TilianGemini

Dann nehm ich jetzt auch mal den gedownloadeten... das Problem war, dass der bei mir todaal unstable lief...

----------

## deejay

komisch komisch ....

ich habe sogar alles stable installiert, aus Portage, nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel ...

Habe die gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.11-r9 laufen und damit funktioniert das einwandfrei ...

In dem Howto steht, man soll die testing packete nehmen, aber die stable tun es auch  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch das Problem mit dem Capture-Device im Alsamixer. Das muss nämlich ausgestellt sein, damit sound kommt.

 

Was meinst du genau? Micro etc.?

----------

## tuxian

Vielleicht das?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2212150.html#2212150

----------

## aZZe

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Vielleicht das?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2212150.html#2212150

 

Nein leider auch nicht. Ich kann alle capture devices ausschalten und erhalte auch keinen Ton. Ich hoffe mal, dass dieser Bug in 2.6.12 ausgemerzt ist. Nur für diesen fehlen auch noch die passenden ATI Treiber.

----------

## Inte

Und ich mach mir Gedanken, warum ich keinen Sound bekomme.  :Twisted Evil: 

uname -a

```
Linux stalker 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 #3 Sun Jun 19 18:01:18 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

lspci | grep -i audio

```
0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

grep -i snd /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y
```

amixer

```
Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line-In As Surround',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 31 [100%] [off]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic As Center/LFE',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on] Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Mono: 2 [67%]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 15 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mono Output Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Duplicate Front',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]
```

----------

## aZZe

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Und ich mach mir Gedanken, warum ich keinen Sound bekomme. 
> 
> 

 

Tjoa...genau so siehts aus...

----------

## Inte

Eben hatte ich die Schnauze voll! Mein Nachbar hatte noch eine Soundblaster Live! rumliegen. Die ist jetzt eingebaut und funktioniert auf Anhieb.  :Twisted Evil: 

Jetzt wird das System nochmal schnell mit -esd kompiliert und ich bin glücklich. Komischerweise hat ein emerge -pvND world nur den mplayer ausgespuckt  :Rolling Eyes:  Na ja, ein emerge -pve world | grep esd hat mir fünf Pakete angezeigt. Die werden jetzt mit --oneshot neu übersetzt.  :Wink: 

.oO(Hoffentlich wird jetzt meine Matrox P650 nicht zu heiß!? Deren passiver Kühler wird jetzt fast vollständig verdeckt.)

----------

## aZZe

Also mit ner Terratec funktioniert das hier auch alles wunnerbar! Nur läßt sich sowas schlecht in ein Notebook einpflanzen  :Wink: 

----------

